# Weird Check Valve, Help Identify?



## O0oDC (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I just bought an air compressor off craigslist and am having some issues. The compressor seems pretty old, its a 60 gallon 2 stage 3hp compressor if that helps at all. I don't know much about compressors so bare with me here while I try to explain things. The compressor seems to be leaking out of an adjustable ball/spring valve on the front of the pump. This happens even after the motor/pump is off, which tells me that the tank is leaking (I can't get it to build enough psi to shut off). I've learned that there is a check valve between the tank and pump that is probably bad. I removed it and it looks nothing like any other check valves that I've been able to pull up online. The standard one seems to have a third smaller port on the side of the valve, where this one does not. I've attached some photos below, if you recognize this please help me out!


----------

